# NHS!-yeah right!



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Well
Need to rant, sorry. had my 3month follow up after my drilling yesterday and I knew next step for me was iui.  I spoke with consul as I presumed I was doing my iui on NHS as he had said I could-well anyway, I can but not with injectible drugs to stimulate my ovaries!

I can have clomid but he gave the success rate of that as 1 in 10      , whereas an injectible cycle is 1 in 5-6.

So I asked him if I could have the injections and would pay for them privately (£192 one cycle) and then I would do iui on NHS, not allowed.  If I buy injectoble drugs privately I then have to pay for a full private iui treatment cycle (£505 per cycle).  If I were to have clomid to stimulate my ovaries then I could have the iui on NHS free!

In my humble opinion this is disgusting!     

I have opted to have the injectibles as already had loads of clomid which hasn't worked and the succes rates are very poor, it is at the end of the day about the success rates.

I am having my initial consultation for ivf in april and was saving for that, bye bye xmas pressies for people this year.

On the up side I now have my box of drugs at home waiting for af and then to start iui and I should be able to get a cycle in before xmas          

strawbs xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Stawbs,

So sorry to hear that they won't let you do this    on the NHS.

Good luck for your next cycle hun keep us posted.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Goodness me, what a pallarva.  Its madness 

So you have had to pay private for the whole thing?   with your treatment xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Yes flower, I have to pay for the whole thing!  Bl00dy rules and regs about funding are ridiculos

strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs, what a nightmare.  Sorry you couldn't go ahead with the injections and then IUI.....bl00dy NHS   

Wishing you lots of luck though for this cycle - the injections don't hurt at all.

   

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hon,

I am so sorry thats really bad I cannot believe that there being so unhelpful!   you know all about me and I would be the same if I have to have IUI as well... maybe I should start saving now too. 

I really hope that the IUI works for you and you have better luck with this than the clomid!  Do you think writing a complait letter would help? 

Pm me if you need to
Emma xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Strawbs

How   that they won't give you injections on the nhs, they should look at each person on an individual basis and if there is clear evidence clomid didn't help you in the first instance then that should be enough proof that they need to give you a bigger boost during iui.  It make you wonder who makes these rules up eh  

What is great news is the fact you can fit in a session before xmas   hope it works for you chick    

Sam xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs that is so stupid that you can't get funding for the drugs....I'd be really   too. Stupid [email protected]@dy rules!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi strawbs

i have sent you a PM about this as i had a prob like this however i went and got the "correct" facts from the people who give the funding not the clinics!!!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i think its discusting .. y not .. surely injections be better i had injections and that worked wonders as in stimming and ovulating + trigger shot.. i did not get pregnant but it worked as my clomid did nothing at all i mean nothing, not a nudge of stim/growth.. i got a neg on 2nd iui too and was told nomore now and do ivf .. so i went to do eggshare.. but you can see how that turned out on my signature.

now im back to basics now i now know i have pco and a different nhs hospital and different gp giving me the drugs i need .. i asked for metformin after getting lots of advice of ff girlies and searched the web. told the gp why i thought i needed it bla bla bla and demanded to try clomid again.. im now on clomid again for 2 cycles while im waiting for iui on nhs once again [ different hospital] as ivf/icsi not available no funding till 08/09.. so fingers crossed i dont need to wait that long to get pregnant .. 
good luck with your tx strawbs .. nhs stink


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for the replies, I think I may contact my pct and see if I can get some answers.

Awaiting af to start now and it needs to arrive thurs so I can fit in a cylce of iui before crimbo.  Did hpt this am and bfn!  cd32.

              

strawbs xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

good luck hun wiv af hope u can start iui .. 

sods law you dont want af and the witch arrives 
you want af she ignores you .. lol 

keep us posted xx kitty


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear the NHS are so useless Strawbs.  Good luck with the PCT and I hope AF turns up by Thursday for you.  Good luck with the treatment! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Strawbs. I think it's shocking and     annoying that some people are entitled to full IUI on the NHS and others aren't. I assume once again it depends on your hospital and consultant, but it's wrong. It should be standard across the board, as it's so unfair that what treatment you receive on NHS depends on where you live. We should be writing to our MPs girlies!

Good luck with the IUI Strawbs, I really hope it works for you first time and you don't have to worry about think rollocks for much longer.

   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well said Rosie!! xx

Strawbs, wishing you lots of luck.     

Jane xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
well af arrived today half an hour after a negative beta preg result!  Just shows the power of the mind, it was like once I knew there was no way I was preg, af arrived.  I really have to try and chill out!        .  I think it is me stressing stopping things working.

I start injecting tomorrow and if all goes according to plan may be testing xmas day           .  Is that a good or bad sign?

f**k the money just hope it works!      

strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear the witch turned up Strawbs - looks like we're cycle buddies this month as she arrived late last night for me too!

  for the start of injections tomorrow....like you say sod the money as long as it helps you get your much wanted bfp it'll be worth it!!

Good luck


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

for Xmas day! What a present that would be!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry if what i'm about to post sends you a little     Strawbs but it just goes to show what a ridiculous postcode lottery system governs our NHS system currently.

I had my NHS consultation to discuss the 'next step' in my treatment today. Without any fuss or hesitation i was offered 3 cycles of IUI WITH injectibles.

It makes me so   when I see the difference in the way women with IF are treated on the NHS.
I'm sorry you're having to go privately for this - though like you say if it does the trick the money really isn't an issue...it just seems crazy how we're heading along the same path and yet being treated so differently.

I'm starting my course when my next af is due - which is Xmas Day   - just when you'll be ready to test.....so here's hoping Santa is going to bring us some        this year!


good luck

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Strawbs

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the injections, once the first one is out of the way you will feel much more comfortable doing it - it doesn't hurt, honestly.

I really hope this works for you hun, heres hoping for a BFP for Christmas.    

Jane xxx


----------

